# My recent set up.



## espressotime (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Izzo Pompeii?

Very very nice and not jealous at all,not one bit,honest...well maybe a little,lol


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why did you Change from the strega


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh and nice new machine by the way


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks totally superb. Didn't think these were available in the UK.... Not that I need one now having just upgraded......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They do come up from time to time and bella barista can get them, but I think espresso time is not in the uk


----------



## espressotime (Apr 6, 2013)

After two years I wanted something else.To be honoust the Pompeii is somewhat of an overkill for 7 shots a day.The Strega fitted that bill perfectly.Let's say I always wanted one.The chance came up to buy it and I did.


----------

